# picked up some CBS today!!



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

so i was bored this morning and decided that i should add another species of shrimp to my 10gal so my red cherries can have some company. i headed over to frank's and bought ten crystal black shrimp (varying from S to S+ to SS). i drip acclimated them for two hours and they seem to be doing well so far. they are eating right now. here are some pics...





































shot with Canon 7D and Canon 100mm f2.8L macro lens.
for lighting i put two 42watt 6500k CFL bulbs over the tank.

i feel like a kid on christmas day.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice looking shrimps, but then are they all ;-) I bet I know what you'd be doing most of the day today.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> Nice looking shrimps, but then are they all ;-) I bet I know what you'd be doing most of the day today.


Haha I've been staring in the tank almost all day. I would keep doing it tonight but I have to work at the club to make some money to support this hobby. Lol


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Very nice CBS, I grabbed 5 from tommy a couple weeks ago, was just wondering how much frank was selling those for


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dman said:


> Very nice CBS, I grabbed 5 from tommy a couple weeks ago, was just wondering how much frank was selling those for


i told frank that i wanted ten S-grade CBS. the price on the tank was $12 each but he said he will charge me $9 so i said okay. out of those ten, two of them he gave me were SS hinomaru no-entry. total was $90 plus tax.

tomorrow morning i will be meeting up with tommy to pick up ten S-grade CBS to add to this tank as well. id better bring a few more dollars just in case i see some other stuff that i want. lol


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Lol I know I find i get way to much from tommy, althoe I got his yellows breeding, his oebt getting bigger with my other ones







a
And his fan shrink hanging on a top peice of a java fern surfing in the current. There all pretty good quality aswell. I wanna get a blue bolt pretty bad!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

i grabbed ten more CBS today from tommy. cant wait to get them in the tank


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Dman said:


> Lol I know I find i get way to much from tommy, althoe I got his yellows breeding, his oebt getting bigger with my other ones a
> And his fan shrink hanging on a top peice of a java fern surfing in the current. There all pretty good quality aswell. I wanna get a blue bolt pretty bad!


Nice looking OEBT!!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

razoredge said:


> Nice looking OEBT!!


Thanks, my 2 biggest bluest ones are both berried, hoping to come home to tiny oebt one day


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

What params do you guys keep the oebt at?


----------

